# SAGLY - MTB SUSPENSION SETTING MADE EASY (Mobile App - Looking for Feedback)



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

Hi guys, 

I come from Leogang and am a passionate mountain biker and software developer.
For some time now I've been developing a mobile app for mountain bikers that should help adjust the bike and improve settings.
SAGLY helps you to find optimal settings for your mountain-bike and to continuously improve and document them.
The app is available in the App Store and Google Play Store:

WEBSITE SAGLY WITH LINKS TO THE STORES FOR DOWNLOAD

I'm looking for your opinion and feedback.

Well, I would be happy if you download the free app and maybe tell me what you think!

I hope the discussion fits into the forum here. 
Really want to develop a product for mountain bikers, because the sport is also very close to my heart.

Greetings,
Anton


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Subscribed


----------



## gastonbx (Oct 15, 2009)

installed your app but never got the validation mail


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

gastonbx said:


> installed your app but never got the validation mail


Hi, 
thanks for your post. 
I am happy to help. It actually should work. I just testet it. 

Can you write me which e-mail address you used to the following mail address: [email protected] (Or here on mtbr as a message or comment) - Then I can check if you made a mistake when stating your mail address.

Maybe you just made a mistake in writing your e-mail address when signing up.

Thanks for your efforts. 

Best,
Anton


----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

Interesting.


----------



## Lefty9206 (10 mo ago)

iOS App Store won’t let me download it


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

Lefty9206 said:


> iOS App Store won’t let me download it


Hi, 
thanks for your post. 
Oh ... are you on an iPhone? 
It is not available for Mac and tablet as far as I know.
Is there some message showing up why it is not possible?

Thanks & Kind regards,
Anton


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

SAGLY said:


> Hi,
> thanks for your post.
> Oh ... are you on an iPhone?
> It is not available for Mac and tablet as far as I know.
> ...


Unable to download on my iphone


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

JK-47 said:


> Unable to download on my iphone


Hi, I am sorry to hear that. You also need to have iOS version above 11.0. Do you have an older iOS version? What iPhone do you use?

Thanks. 
I really want to help!


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

JK-47 said:


> Unable to download on my iphone


Apple has been having issues today from what I've heard. 

So, it might be an Apple problem that's still getting sorted out. 

I was able to download it to my iPhone this morning without issue.


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

Downloading the app now! I will have some feedback once I have used it.


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

FrankS29 said:


> Apple has been having issues today from what I've heard.
> 
> So, it might be an Apple problem that's still getting sorted out.
> 
> I was able to download it to my iPhone this morning without issue.


Yeah, you're right, just saw on another site about the Apple outages. Just downloaded and installed a minute ago.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

Downloaded and running - Thank you !


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

FrankS29 said:


> Apple has been having issues today from what I've heard.
> 
> So, it might be an Apple problem that's still getting sorted out.
> 
> I was able to download it to my iPhone this morning without issue.


Thanks for the info. Yes it is possible that it is Apples issue.


----------



## meschenbruch (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks good!

Have sent you a PM with some feedback.


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

Just downloaded, I'll have to keep playing with the app when I have some more time and my bikes in front of me. Seems pretty cool so far! My only comments so far is that on the "sign up" page, the background was white, and the text of "name" "email" and "password" were white, so at first I couldn't even tell there were labels for the text boxes. Then the confirmation email got sent to spam. Also, you can only select one tire per bike, it seems. So you can't indicate that you have different tires front and rear.


----------



## The_Bob (Jan 16, 2018)

Like the concept! Will give it a go


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

acedeuce802 said:


> Just downloaded, I'll have to keep playing with the app when I have some more time and my bikes in front of me. Seems pretty cool so far! My only comments so far is that on the "sign up" page, the background was white, and the text of "name" "email" and "password" were white, so at first I couldn't even tell there were labels for the text boxes. Then the confirmation email got sent to spam. Also, you can only select one tire per bike, it seems. So you can't indicate that you have different tires front and rear.


Thanks for your Feedback and testing SAGLY. This is very valuable for me. I will work on the issues. I have one more question. The white text on the white background is very weird. Can you tell me, what device (smartphone) model you use? Maybe you send me a DM? Thanks a lot for the efforts!!


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

gastonbx said:


> installed your app but never got the validation mail


Hi, what I heard from other users. Maybe the e-mail landed in spam?


----------



## natemeister (Jan 16, 2021)

Downloaded on Google Pixel 6 Pro. Logged in via Google. Will give it a go during lunch.


----------



## aleeann (Oct 18, 2005)

Will download today - great concept! Thanks.


----------



## thatalexguy (Oct 5, 2021)

I like the app. I have some confusion over +/- something. -/rabbit means less damping but when considered mathematically means reducing counts by x which will increase damping as full closed is 0 as you turn CW. + can mean increased damping but mathematically also can be interpreted as to mean increased counts towards open which actually reduces damping as you turn CCW since 0 is fully closed. I think it would simplify things if changes in damping were referred to as CCW X or CW X as that eliminates the ambiguity of whether I am to consider +2 to means to increment the number of clicks by +2 which will reduce the damping by 2 toward open or consider +2 to mean increase damping 2 which will move the count -2 clicks towards 0 or Turtle.


----------



## gastonbx (Oct 15, 2009)

SAGLY said:


> Hi, what I heard from other users. Maybe the e-mail landed in spam?


re started all process and now I'm using the app, looks good, will give feedback via PM


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

thatalexguy said:


> I like the app. I have some confusion over +/- something. -/rabbit means less damping but when considered mathematically means reducing counts by x which will increase damping as full closed is 0 as you turn CW. + can mean increased damping but mathematically also can be interpreted as to mean increased counts towards open which actually reduces damping as you turn CCW since 0 is fully closed. I think it would simplify things if changes in damping were referred to as CCW X or CW X as that eliminates the ambiguity of whether I am to consider +2 to means to increment the number of clicks by +2 which will reduce the damping by 2 toward open or consider +2 to mean increase damping 2 which will move the count -2 clicks towards 0 or Turtle.


Hi, thanks for the feedback. Yes, you are right. Makes sense. I will work on that!


----------



## 981PCAR (Sep 24, 2013)

Awesome concept, looks great!


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

perhaps the choice to use metric instead of imperial [bar instead of psi etc..]


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

981PCAR said:


> Awesome concept, looks great!


Thank you! I am glad you like the concept!


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

guidodg said:


> perhaps the choice to use metric instead of imperial [bar instead of psi etc..]


Hi, you can choose between metric instead of imperial in the edit profile view. 
Activate the US toggle on top to have a imperial unit system.

Also you can activate bar units in the Edit Profile view.

I hope this helps. If you have any further questions, please let me know.

Best,
Anton


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## Bray D (Aug 28, 2010)

Downloaded and exploring. Posting here to subscribe to the thread. Thank you for the app!


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

what do you input for hsc on let's say a charger 2.1 damper for a pike ult? seeing how there's only open, pedal and firm?


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

fishwrinkle said:


> what do you input for hsc on let's say a charger 2.1 damper for a pike ult? seeing how there's only open, pedal and firm?


Yes, there is maybe some room for improvement. Right now you only can input clicks. We will work on that, that you can also input open, pedal and firm in a dropdown. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

The main feedback I have is with rebound suggestions make it clear wether you are making the suspension rebound faster or slower.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

also, for shocks with 2 independent hsc/lsc circuits. is there a way to have both sets of data? forgive me if i missed it as i haven't had much time lately to really sit down with the app.


----------



## Bray D (Aug 28, 2010)

fishwrinkle said:


> also, for shocks with 2 independent hsc/lsc circuits. is there a way to have both sets of data? forgive me if i missed it as i haven't had much time lately to really sit down with the app.


There's HSC and LSC for sure, as well as HSR and LSR.


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

utmtbrider said:


> The main feedback I have is with rebound suggestions make it clear wether you are making the suspension rebound faster or slower.


Sorry, but I do not get what you mean with that. Can you explain it in more detail please?
Thank you very much - I really appreciate your feedback and help!


----------



## Cardy George (Dec 3, 2020)

Great idea. I'm using it to record my baseline and compare it to the current setup as I tune my brand new bike.

It was quite slow after initial install on my Samsung S20 (Android 12) but living in Rural Australia my wireless broadband is also essentially useless. I'm currently on cell signal and it's much better.

I'd like a way to remove categories from an existing setup. Looks like you can only create new one setups. I'd like to remove Sag from my current one as I generally don't pay much attention to it.


----------



## thatalexguy (Oct 5, 2021)

SAGLY said:


> Sorry, but I do not get what you mean by that. Can you explain it in more detail please?
> Thank you very much - I really appreciate your feedback and help!


I think this is similar to what I mentioned about the ambiguity of using +/- whatever rather than turn X CCW or CW. It's not clear if +/- it is referring to increment clicks by +/- or does + mean add more of whatever and - means reduce whatever by X amount as to get more of whatever you subtract clicks but to get less of you add clicks as 0 is full closed.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I donwloaded the iOS version on my 12 Mini. Not sure its working correctly. I'll try it on my One Plus Android phone next.


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

SAGLY said:


> Sorry, but I do not get what you mean with that. Can you explain it in more detail please?
> Thank you very much - I really appreciate your feedback and help!


I mean on the “what do I do if” page with the rebound adjustments make it say something like +1lsr (faster) or -1lsr (slower).


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

utmtbrider said:


> I mean on the “what do I do if” page with the rebound adjustments make it say something like +1lsr (faster) or -1lsr (slower).


Got it! Thanks. We will work on that.


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

RS VR6 said:


> I donwloaded the iOS version on my 12 Mini. Not sure its working correctly. I'll try it on my One Plus Android phone next.


Hi! It also should work on the IPhone 12 mini. Maybe you can send me screenshots what is not working or more information via PM. I am happy to help.


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

thatalexguy said:


> I think this is similar to what I mentioned about the ambiguity of using +/- whatever rather than turn X CCW or CW. It's not clear if +/- it is referring to increment clicks by +/- or does + mean add more of whatever and - means reduce whatever by X amount as to get more of whatever you subtract clicks but to get less of you add clicks as 0 is full closed.


I just checked the app. There is indeed a mistake in there with the click direction descriptiion. Clockwise / Closed / Minus is Turtle and not rabbit. I will improve that and also will add clarity to this issue in the app. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

Cardy George said:


> Great idea. I'm using it to record my baseline and compare it to the current setup as I tune my brand new bike.
> 
> It was quite slow after initial install on my Samsung S20 (Android 12) but living in Rural Australia my wireless broadband is also essentially useless. I'm currently on cell signal and it's much better.
> 
> I'd like a way to remove categories from an existing setup. Looks like you can only create new one setups. I'd like to remove Sag from my current one as I generally don't pay much attention to it.


Hi, thanks for tour post and using sagly. Yes, a good internet connection is very important when using sagly. 

In order to remove or add categories tab in the MANAGE SETUPS view on the three dots in the top left of the screen and then choose EDIT ALL. Then you can go through the screens you also used when initially creating your setup. In the according part screen deactivate the SAG setting by clicking on the row. Then go through all the other screens without making any changes, except you want to change something. When you went through all screens click finish and the changes will be applied. You can see it the in the MANGE SETUPS section in the respective setup.


----------



## Bray D (Aug 28, 2010)

Since we're throwing ideas out there, I'd like to enter my total fork / shock travel as a constant in the initial setup, then enter sag in mm in the manage setups view and have it calculate sag % for me (also displayed in the manage setups view).


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

SAGLY said:


> Hi! It also should work on the IPhone 12 mini. Maybe you can send me screenshots what is not working or more information via PM. I am happy to help.


I wasn't able to go back and edit my front suspension settings.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Coil friendly?


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

RS VR6 said:


> I wasn't able to go back and edit my front suspension settings.


Oh, that's bad. It actually should work. Maybe you give it another try.

To really find the problem I would need to ask you more questions. I am happy to do that if you also up to do that. If, yes - please let me know, then I send you PM.


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

milehi said:


> Coil friendly?


Thanks for your comment. What would you expect from the app that it is coil friendly. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Like the idea! Most I know use different tires fr and rear. That would be good ad. 

Also, seems like it would be good to have fork travel as an input as well as shock eye 2 eye and stroke.


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

attaboy said:


> Like the idea! Most I know use different tires fr and rear. That would be good ad.
> 
> Also, seems like it would be good to have fork travel as an input as well as shock eye 2 eye and stroke.


Thanks for the feedback and I am glad you like the idea. We will work on integrating your ideas. Stay tuned!


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

I put it on my phone and opened it up and it wants me to login or sign up? At a loss as to why I would want to logon to see the data for my shocks. I will use my note pad, do not need Internet to do that, as one or two riding locations I ride frequently have no cell coverage, let alone digital coverage.

Steve


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

the only setting for the EXT coil is preload. Is this because its custom tuned?


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

ShakyDog said:


> I put it on my phone and opened it up and it wants me to login or sign up? At a loss as to why I would want to logon to see the data for my shocks. I will use my note pad, do not need Internet to do that, as one or two riding locations I ride frequently have no cell coverage, let alone digital coverage.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve! 
Yes, we need an account from you in order to be able to accociate a setup to a user. 

Sure I can understand if you prefer to use your notepad but sagly adds a lot of value and does not only help you to document your setups but also improve them. There is also a rich know-how section to learn about adjusting your chassis on your Mountainbike. And also soon you should be able to share setups with your friends. 

sagly is also offline capable. 
So you can use it also without internet connection. 
It buffers the data offline and synchs as soon as you habe internet connection again. 

But thank you for sharing your feedback and concerns.


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

Cerberus75 said:


> the only setting for the EXT coil is preload. Is this because its custom tuned?


You should be able to adjust many more settings on your chassis part.
Here you can find instructions how to use sagly: Mountain-bike chassis tuning with SAGLY - SAGLY

If you have any trouble or question please ask me!


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

Any possibility of adding an option for coil inserts for air forks, like Vorsprung Smashpot or Push ACS 3??

Thanks for creating and putting this app out there, so far it looks very promising...


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

angelo said:


> Any possibility of adding an option for coil inserts for air forks, like Vorsprung Smashpot or Push ACS 3??
> 
> Thanks for creating and putting this app out there, so far it looks very promising...


Oh, thanks for the input. We will work on that! Makes us happy if it looks promising!


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone!

we have now released many improvements based on your feedback and a bigger new feature. The EXPLORE SETUPS feature.

You can now discover chassis settings (setups) from other users.
In addition, you can give other riders high fives (likes) on their setups, comment on them and discuss them.
You can also restrict the search to frame models, fork models, etc.
This way you can see what suspension settings other riders with the same bike and similar physique have.
You can also easily copy the setups of other riders and try them out yourself.

This feature is designed to help you learn about suspension settings in a community.

So feel free to download and try it out for free: Home -
I'm happy about feedback!

Regards from Leogang - Austria,
Anton


----------



## SAGLY (10 mo ago)

Hi guys,

we have released the HISTORY feature now. So you can keep track of your changes in the setup.
Whenever you edit your settings it saves the changes and you see how your setup changed over time.

This feature at the bottom of your specific setup in the MANAGE SETUPS view.

Any feedback is welcome and we hope you will like it!

Happy riding!

Best,
Anton


----------

